# Looking for guest writers on our blog:)



## hermityfarmer-women (Feb 20, 2011)

My mom and I are trying to put a week of guest writers together for our blog The Hermity Farmer-Women. While we are anxiously waiting for the weather to warm up to get chicks and goats and such we are looking for several people who would like to share information about their herds. In particular we are interested in goats and chickens (I posted this info on BYC too) but always love to learn about others as well, or all of your herd in general.All of our guest writers will then be put in for a drawing for a prize. We haven't decided what yet but it could be anything from aprons and notecards to magic necklaces that my mom and I make. We will also be giving away a prize for one lucky reader as well.For anyone interested we will send a list of questions we might be interested in knowing and the rest of the writing is up to you, fun, funny, sad, you name it we want to know it.  We would like to start around mid march with blog posts.  Please pm me if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds fun!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Feb 21, 2011)

I think if I can find some writers it will be fabulous!


----------



## hermityfarmer-women (Mar 8, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Sounds fun!


Would you be interested in writing? We are still looking for 1 more writer.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure, why not?    I don't do goats....I have done sheep, chickens, a few cows, and, in the past, a horse, turkeys, ducks.  I've milked my sister's goats, but that is all.  

Send me some info!


----------

